# Goats milk formula?



## tigerlilly

Hi ladies

I had a failed pre term induction that ended in a c-section at 37 wks due to gd. The experiance left me traumatised and my milk took a long time to come in my baby is 17 days old and has tongue tie which was missed.

I have to mix feed my son and I hate giving him formula. I express what I can but it's not much usally from both breasts i'm lucky if i can scrape to an ounce it can take me all day to get to 3 ounces :cry:

I'd love to ebf my son but the situation never seems to improve so rather then giving him cow based formula i'm thinking of putting him on goats milk formula? Has anyone got any experiance of this? how did it work for you?


https://www.thehealthbay.com/nanny-...aign=redback?gclid=CLih-Kazr7QCFefMtAodDncAGg


----------



## Bean66

No idea re:formula but can you borrow/rent a hospital grade breast pump to help get your supply up? 

How long do you have to wait for the tongue tue to be snipped?


----------



## summer rain

I personally wouldn't give goats' milk formula. Goats' milk isn't as nutritious as cows' milk and despite the myths it isn't less allergenic or closer to human milk than cows' milk is. In addition I don't know where you are but in the UK goats are treated worse and kept in poorer conditions than cows are. Homemade goats' milk formula is very far from human milk as the milk in it hasn't been appropriately modified for use with young babies, a suitable cows' milk formula would be a better option. Even commercial goats' milk formulas are often not nutritionally complete and there have been concerns raised about safety standards when processing, this is why goats' milk formula is effectively banned in the UK though the companies sell it as powdered milk to circumvent this. One of the companies producing organic goats' milk formula say that they would recommend cows' milk formula over it and that the comparison of goats' milk being closer to human milk, is 'silly'. I don't know if you're in the UK or Europe but if you are there are a couple of brands that are cows' milk based but organic and without any of the extra nasties that are in some commercial formulas. Babynat and Holle are the brands they can be bought online or in some specialist health food stores. Xx

ETA: babynat seem to have discontinued their first milk but Holle is still available

https://www.ulula.co.uk/shop/baby-food-item.php?ProductID=500&CatID=128


----------



## tigerlilly

Bean66 said:


> No idea re:formula but can you borrow/rent a hospital grade breast pump to help get your supply up?
> 
> How long do you have to wait for the tongue tue to be snipped?

not till mid feb. :shrug:


----------



## Lollycake

Is there not anywhere you can get it snipped before then? My local hospital do a tongue tie snipping clinic thing every Friday morning. There are also some lactation consultants that can do it. It took my midwives/HV/Dr ages to refer us though as my LO's supposedly didn't look very serious (feeding bloody hurt me though!!). Hope you get it fixed soon/find a formula you're happy with :)


----------



## summer rain

Unfortunately there is such variance in different areas I learned this with my youngest, could not get a referral for anything due to local policy and the nearest private LC who will snip without a referral (most require one) is around 60 miles away, thankfully with him his tongue tie was not so severe that it completely prevented successful BF. OP hope you get it started soon and please do not be hard on yourself in the meantime what has happened is not your fault, you can only do your best. Have you asked your GP about domperidone? It may help to increase what you can pump in the meantime xx


----------



## indifference

summer rain said:


> I personally wouldn't give goats' milk formula. Goats' milk isn't as nutritious as cows' milk and despite the myths it isn't less allergenic or closer to human milk than cows' milk is. In addition I don't know where you are but in the UK goats are treated worse and kept in poorer conditions than cows are. Homemade goats' milk formula is very far from human milk as the milk in it hasn't been appropriately modified for use with young babies, a suitable cows' milk formula would be a better option. Even commercial goats' milk formulas are often not nutritionally complete and there have been concerns raised about safety standards when processing, this is why goats' milk formula is effectively banned in the UK though the companies sell it as powdered milk to circumvent this. One of the companies producing organic goats' milk formula say that they would recommend cows' milk formula over it and that the comparison of goats' milk being closer to human milk, is 'silly'. I don't know if you're in the UK or Europe but if you are there are a couple of brands that are cows' milk based but organic and without any of the extra nasties that are in some commercial formulas. Babynat and Holle are the brands they can be bought online or in some specialist health food stores. Xx
> 
> ETA: babynat seem to have discontinued their first milk but Holle is still available
> 
> https://www.ulula.co.uk/shop/baby-food-item.php?ProductID=500&CatID=128

Sorry to hijack your thread OP, but I was just wondering if you had any links to research to back this up? I'm not saying you are wrong, its just that I was led to believe Goats milk was marginally better and like to make informed choices if I was to change :) Thanks mama!!


----------



## summer rain

This is a very interesting piece by a daughter of a doctor and top nutritional researcher who found that goat's milk contains in general more lactose than cows' milk and it is worse for those with lactose intolerance, not better

https://jeejeebhoy.ca/2008/11/25/a-lactose-rant-goats-milk-vs-cows-milk/

This is a study from the AAP on the use of raw goats' milk for infants. While in the UK you're not generally going to have the situation of raw homemade goats' milk formula the info regarding health drawbacks is still relevant as the goats' milk used for commercial formula is not modified appropriately as cows' milk based formulas are.

https://pediatrics.aappublications.org/content/125/4/e973.full.pdf

Another case study of a baby fed on goats' milk from a very early age with some comparisons to vitamin and mineral levels in goats' milk, human milk and cows' milk

https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC2528716/

A page about how goats' are more intensively farmed and more poorly treated than dairy cows in the UK and most likely other countries as well.

https://www.milkmyths.org.uk/animal-welfare/nanny-state-truth-about-goats-milk

Another page about the mistreatment of goats and also some information about the negative health implications of goats' milk-bear in mind this page is from a staunch vegetarian/vegan source but I have seen some of the studies and their findings mentioned elsewhere in less biased sources

https://www.vegetarian.org.uk/features/display.php?pid=30

An article about the original reasons goats' milk formula was banned including the quote from the formula company man saying he wouldn't advise using the goats' milk formula 

https://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/uk...ot-suitable-for-infants-Government-warns.html

This information states that approx 90% of those allergic to cows' milk will also be allergic to goats' milk (other research states 60% but that is still a majority)

https://www.patient.co.uk/doctor/food-allergy-and-food-intolerance#ref-6

And the page from Kellymom which gives clear evidence that goats' milk is closer to cows' milk than human milk and is not suitable for babies

https://kellymom.com/nutrition/milk/milk-supplements/

Speaking from personal experience my youngest who had an intolerance to cows' milk via my breastmilk also had the same reaction to goats' milk. My second youngest who is allergic to cows' milk and soya had a worse reaction to goats' milk and goats' milk cheese and yoghurt xx


----------



## 2016

I don't have any opinion on the goats milk formula but do have experience of TT. My DD was not only missed nobody would believe she had it - 3 MWs, the hospital, 1 HV, my GP and her paed all said no. Anyway I was sure she had a posterior one and didnt want to give up BF so I found a LC in my area https://www.lcgb.org/consultants_local.html and got it done. She was 4 weeks old at the time and not a moment to soon as I was going out of my mind with the pain every feed! :cry:
Had to travel 60 miles each way and fork out £120 but it was money well spent. I will have saved at least that on formula by the time she's 3 months old.
While I got it all sorted though I found medela close contact nipple shields a godsend as well as nursing using different positions.

Also google kellymom for tips on how to get out more while expressing.


----------

